# Brigitte Nielsen ist beim Wiener Opernball dabei



## Stefan102 (2 Feb. 2012)

​
Gerade erst wurde sie beim Dschungelcamp zur Königin des Dschungels gekrönt, jetzt stehen schon zahlreiche neue Aufgaben für Brigitte Nielsen (48) ins Haus.

Und bei denen wird es deutlich eleganter, denn Brigitte ist als Stargast beim Wiener Opernball geladen. Gastgeber Richard Lugner (79) hat laut Focus die dänische Hollywood-Dame für einen Auftritt verpflichtet und nicht nur sie. Auch der ehemalige James Bond-Darsteller und aktuelle Unicef-Botschafter Roger Moore (84) wurde von Lugner für einen Auftritt verpflichtet.

Der österreichische Bau-Unternehmer Lugner ist bekannt dafür, dass er namhafte Gäste an seiner Seite zum Opernball bringt. Auch Pamela Anderson (44) und Dieter Bohlen (57) begleiteten ihn schon. „Ich bin der, der dem Opernball auf eigene Kosten einen Star bringt“, rühmt er sich. Dabei gäbe es oft Schelte, weil Lugner gerne mal zu B-Promis neigt und auch einmal ein bekanntes Callgirl an seiner Seite präsentierte.

Wie viel er für seine Begleiter zahlen müsse, wollte Lugner nicht konkret benennen, er hätte sich stattdessen aber auch einen schönen BMW kaufen können, merkte er an.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

